# Scorpion Tattoo



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Might be wrong forum so feel free to move, but Does anyone have any scorpion tattoos? Seeing as this is the one hobby so far in all my life that I have not lost interest too immediately Id like to know. All my life I have wanted a tattoo but I didnt know what to get and didnt want to make a life long mistake of getting something stupid tattoo'd on, so If this goes well for a year or two and im still just as interested Im defintely getting one. Any one have any pictures of tattoos they can show me that would be great.


----------



## quiz (Apr 8, 2006)

I have tats but no pictures of it.  I have one on my left side of the neck, one across my stomach and one on my left chest.  I'm getting 1 more and that's it


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Did You choose a specific species or just a general scorpion? I was also think just the words, Leirus on my right arm and Quinquestriatus on my left would be awesome too, Even tho i dont own one...YET!


----------



## quiz (Apr 8, 2006)

"Quinquestriatus" is too much letter bro.  Try to get someone to make you a tribal style scorpion tattoo and have it on your chest or in your forearm.  That would look badass.

Tribal style example http://www.tattoo-designs.ws/tribal.html .  Look at the dragon example.  It looks sweet.


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 8, 2006)

Wikked_devil has 2 scorpion tattoos, He has pictures of them in the scorpion picture thread I think, Search through there. They look pretty awesome.


----------



## rixi (Apr 8, 2006)

cashewman1 said:
			
		

> Might be wrong forum so feel free to move, but Does anyone have any scorpion tattoos? Seeing as this is the one hobby so far in all my life that I have not lost interest too immediately Id like to know. All my life I have wanted a tattoo but I didnt know what to get and didnt want to make a life long mistake of getting something stupid tattoo'd on, so If this goes well for a year or two and im still just as interested Im defintely getting one. Any one have any pictures of tattoos they can show me that would be great.


I have twins on my beck  ... twins A. mauretanicus 
regards
rx


----------



## Fluid Filter (Apr 8, 2006)

Sick tat bro!


----------



## MattM (Apr 8, 2006)

wow, impressive!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 8, 2006)

i have a tribally one on my right bicepy area

heh


----------



## thisgal (Apr 8, 2006)

I got a scorp tattooed on my ankle when I was 16...I wouldn't call it tribal, but I'm pretty sure there are no species out there that look like this one. I'll try to get a picture soon.

I've also got a pretty badass seahorse between my shoulderblades...I know, it's not a scorp, but I gave it a nasty looking stinger when I drew it!

Oh, and Cashewman...be forewarned: tattoos are addictive!


----------



## Gav0r (Apr 8, 2006)

This is cool (found on another thread)





Gav


----------



## tarsier (Apr 8, 2006)

awesome, rixi


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 8, 2006)

Another of our members (tony formerly monatony) has a scorpion tattoo in fluorescent ink that you can only see under a black light...he mentions it somewhere on AB.  I have seen it in person...Looks pretty cool.

@rixi  very cool scorpion tattoo!

John
];')


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow yea pretty cool tattoos, I doint think I would get a Tribal though, a bit to generic, I would want a very taxanomically correct version

I found a trillion of em on google and there are soem pretty cool ones, I really like this one though







Not like a perfect replica or probably any specific species but it looks great


----------



## quiz (Apr 8, 2006)

whatever tattoo you decide.  Make sure that you really want it because that will stay forever.  Also, try not to get addicted to tattoos.  They're like scorpions, after you get one, you'd want more.;P


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha yea ik thats why im putting alot of though into it, Im only getting one, I know i will want more but im gonna limit myself, Besides When I get older and they are all worn down and you can barely tell what any of em are cuz there all meshed together I dont like tha tlook so much so one is fine with me, more distinctive


----------



## ScorpDude (Apr 8, 2006)

Ace tats guys.

My mum has offered me one for my 18th, I want 1 but I'm too much of a wimp.


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

cmoooon man, Take the offer!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 8, 2006)

aww man im 17 and im waiting till september to get my first tat. Im currenly designing it and i like the way it looks i have it pretty much done except that I need to add the center legs ( i cant make them look good) maybe i'll look to Shade for insparation. I dont have a scanner so i'll try to take a pic of it just dont use it I wanna be uniqueJk:}


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice id love to see


----------



## Sunar (Apr 8, 2006)

I have one tat now *non-scorp* and wat two more. I want one of a scorp and one of a shark. They are my 'totem' animals basicly. I'm VERY picky though and haven't found anything I like yet...and I can't draw a straight line with a ruler so it may be awhile before I get another. heh

Nice pics, keep posting! 

~Fred


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I just whipped this bad boy up. Took me a lil while but I think its pretty slick, This is probably the design im gonna use.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 8, 2006)

Sweet design dude duno if the tattoo guy will be able to capture the detail in that pic though, u may have to get rid of the hairs on the chela i know its a sacrifice but most tatt guys needles alhough have a point hundreds of times thinner than a human hair arent good enought to capture the detail in tht picture and would undoubtedly(sp?) bodge it up


----------



## quiz (Apr 8, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> Sweet design dude duno if the tattoo guy will be able to capture the detail in that pic though, u may have to get rid of the hairs on the chela i know its a sacrifice but most tatt guys needles alhough have a point hundreds of times thinner than a human hair arent good enought to capture the detail in tht picture and would undoubtedly(sp?) bodge it up


   


That design is badass.  I'd tat that on my neck anytime.


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Gigus sadly your probably right, A sacrifice i guess illhave to make fro the sake of art work


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 8, 2006)

heresmine ...







its my old host, so if the pic don work for you here...

click this link
http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/6/9.jpg


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Stilll cant see it on the link


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 9, 2006)

nothing close to the pair of A.m. hehe heres mine, muai Design.. no specific species that ive followed  








<EDIT>.. this thread makes me wans more.. thinking im planing on my back soon... :/


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Being the Sites largest tattoo thread, I think you may find some scorpions 
Here

Sweet A. mauritanicus tattoos by the way!
Jamison


----------



## thisgal (Apr 9, 2006)

cashewman: actually, if you've got any urge to keep those little hairs, just take a little trip down here to West Virginia....I wouldn't even think twice about whether or not my tattooist could do it right!


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 9, 2006)

@thisgal- Well for the integrity of my wokr i think i just might have too

@Scorpfanatic- I like the design but if i were to get one i defintely will want an exact taxonimically correct version of a certain species, I just dont know which one, I like that tat tho very creative. One question tho, Why is your nipple glowing like a flaming red coal in the 2nd pic?


----------



## yuanti (Apr 10, 2006)

rixi said:
			
		

> I have twins on my beck  ... twins A. mauretanicus
> regards
> rx



Very nice. Who did your work?



5 tats and 3 piercings  (always looking around for more   hehe)


----------



## thisgal (Apr 10, 2006)

yuanti said:
			
		

> Very nice. Who did your work?
> 
> 
> 
> 5 tats and 3 piercings  (always looking around for more   hehe)



Only 3 piercings? Geez....is that all?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 10, 2006)

cashewman1 said:
			
		

> @thisgal- Well for the integrity of my wokr i think i just might have too
> 
> @Scorpfanatic- I like the design but if i were to get one i defintely will want an exact taxonimically correct version of a certain species, I just dont know which one, I like that tat tho very creative. One question tho, Why is your nipple glowing like a flaming red coal in the 2nd pic?



guess its the lighting and my poor editing skills. hehehe ok no more discussion about my nipple :/ hehe


----------



## quiz (Apr 11, 2006)

cashewman1 said:
			
		

> @thisgal- Well for the integrity of my wokr i think i just might have too
> 
> @Scorpfanatic- I like the design but if i were to get one i defintely will want an exact taxonimically correct version of a certain species, I just dont know which one, I like that tat tho very creative. One question tho, Why is your nipple glowing like a flaming red coal in the 2nd pic?


why were you staring at his nipples  .  I saw his tattoo but didn't notice the nipple ;P


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Lol, I guess im just observationally skilled.


----------



## thisgal (Apr 11, 2006)

That nipple needs a ring through it...hee hee...



Edit: Scorpfanatic...my GOD, what did you do to your finger?!?!


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 11, 2006)

thisgal said:
			
		

> That nipple needs a ring through it...hee hee...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Scorpfanatic...my GOD, what did you do to your finger?!?!



wat you mean about my finger? u manage to view the whole folder of photos or some others? hehe was some stupied injury. anyway i do have nipple piercing on that nipple in the pic. but i took it out when i have to serve the national service (go to army)


----------



## thisgal (Apr 12, 2006)

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> wat you mean about my finger? u manage to view the whole folder of photos or some others? hehe was some stupied injury. anyway i do have nipple piercing on that nipple in the pic. but i took it out when i have to serve the national service (go to army)


I clicked on the link to your site in your profile, and several folders came up, and I clicked on the one with the picture of your tattoo.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 12, 2006)

hahahaha hope youve enjoyed it heheheh ~


----------



## Peloquin (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got a scorpion tattooed on my head.


----------



## cricket54 (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Scorpdude should get over his fear and take his Mum up on the offer! 
You must have a cool Mum! Really, tatoos don't hurt that bad, depending on how big, how detailed, and where you have them placed. Ask around and search on the internet about which locations hurt the less. The healing pain afterward isn't that bad at all. If you get one, then you might want more though....

Sharon


----------



## thisgal (Apr 12, 2006)

Peloquin said:
			
		

> I've got a scorpion tattooed on my head.


Yah? So let's see it.


----------



## Falyn (Apr 12, 2006)

I got this one for my bday last year, lol thinking of gettin a spider in the same style  for my bday this month... not the best pic though soz bout that :wall:


----------



## cashewman1 (Apr 13, 2006)

oo, i do like that on, its pretty cool


----------

